# Colt AR15A2 HBAR



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Beautiful COLT AR. Congratulations. Solid looking shooter you have there. I never see them for sale anymore locally and always wanted one for a SHTF bug out firearm. After looking for some time without any luck I may just get a Ruger AR for my needs. Doing some research now on the S&W MP vs. Ruger 556 model 8500.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

That is very nice indeed. I prefer the original design compared to the newer full tactical look. I have an Armalite Eagle Arms AR15 that I bought back in the 90s. From the bench using a sandbag rest and with open sights it was extremely accurate at 100 yards right out of the box.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

PhuBai70 said:


> That is very nice indeed. I prefer the original design compared to the newer full tactical look. I have an Armalite Eagle Arms AR15 that I bought back in the 90s. From the bench using a sandbag rest and with open sights it was extremely accurate at 100 yards right out of the box.


My Son has one of these, real tack driver. Armalite's are very sturdy guns.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Tangof said:


> My Son has one of these, real tack driver. Armalite's are very sturdy guns.


That they are. My other evil rifle is an AK47 Model SA85M made in Hungary by FEG. It looks good with a hardwood thumb hole stock and is very well made. It is reliable and has never malfunctioned but it does not have quite the accuracy that the Armalite has and it does have more recoil. 
That's not a complaint, it's a quality rifle and one of the better versions of the original AK47.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

PhuBai70 said:


> That they are. My other evil rifle is an AK47 Model SA85M made in Hungary by FEG. It looks good with a hardwood thumb hole stock and is very well made. It is reliable and has never malfunctioned but it does not have quite the accuracy that the Armalite has and it does have more recoil.
> That's not a complaint, it's a quality rifle and one of the better versions of the original AK47.


Colt and Chinese. The Armalite is second from the top.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Very impressive. You have a really nice collection.
Is the AK with the thumb hole stock an FEG or a Norinco? I've read some good things about the MAK90.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

PhuBai70 said:


> Very impressive. You have a really nice collection.
> Is the AK with the thumb hole stock an FEG or a Norinco? I've read some good things about the MAK90.


It's a Norinco. Glad I bought the LE6920 since Colt won't sell them anymore.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

This is the FEG. It is a post-ban imported by KBI. The pre-bans were imported by Kassnar and are considerably more valuable.









This is the Armalite. I usually refer to it as an AR15 but the actual model number is M15A2.


----------

